

A generic dependency solving tool in Ruby - sethvargo
https://github.com/CocoaPods/Molinillo

======
supster
Hey, an iOS dev here. How would I use this in my projects? I haven't yet
identified the pain point this is solving. Thanks!

~~~
orta
This is what CocoaPods + Bundler uses to figure out the dependency trees
(Podfile.lock/Gemfile.lock) for your project.

Given that it's written in ruby it's probably not useful to you except within
the tooling itself.

